# 2016 Cedar Point Amusement Park OH Haunt at HalloWeekends Videos



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

CALL OF THE SCARE Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

MEAN STREAK "BURIAL" Dead Rides Cemetery Cedar Point 2016 & VR Ride Opinion | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

BLOOD DRUMS Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends Opening Night 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

SKELETON CREW CLIPS Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

MAZES & OTHER INFO Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

OFFICIAL PARK MAP Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------

